# Running....



## BentMikey (21 Nov 2007)

Went for a short run yesterday, just 15 minutes at a gentle pace. Ouchee on the DOMS this morning!!!!! It's been a while since I ran last. Who else on here runs?

I like to run a little in autumn/winter, because I tend to work and commute less. It's a nice way to change what you're doing for fitness and I love it!!! I can't really run much the rest of the year because I'm doing about as much exercise as I can handle.


----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2007)

Occasional runner now I'm back into the bike. Mostly I use it if I've missed some time on the bike or if I'm going to go walking or similiar as for the latter it presses some muscles into service that don't get used on the bike. Also find it better for the heart and lungs than cycling.


----------



## walker (21 Nov 2007)

I run during my lunchtimes at work, then maybe sometimes get home and go on the turbo if I fancy it. Normally after a hard season in the saddle going back to running is a chore and is painful but after about 2-3 times out you get used to it. Keep it up Mikey and you should notice that next year will be a little better on the bike


----------



## andy_wrx (21 Nov 2007)

Originally a runner, switched-over to cycling after a back injury, now doing both and tri's although I hate swimming.

Cycling becomes harder in Winter with cold & wet and dark nights in a way that running doesn't - weather that's a misery to cycle in is actually OK to run in after that first 5 minutes when you're warming-up.
Training with the running club is far more social than riding in a group, so that motivates me to get out too.

So tend to drop cycling down a level or two in Winter and increase the running.


----------



## Blue (21 Nov 2007)

I used to do a lot of running, until I wrecked a knee in an accident .

A couple of minutes of alternate hot/cold water on the legs at the end of your post run shower should help with the DOMS - until you get 'used' to the training again. 

Enjoy your running - I wish I could still pound the forest trails that used to be my second home!!


----------



## Cathryn (21 Nov 2007)

I run in the winter as I find cycling in the dark and cold pretty miserable but running not as bad. I really enjoy it...once I get a decent level of fitness up. It's very theraputic.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (21 Nov 2007)

Mrs Tim is a keen runner; last time I ran it gave me some knee trouble. However the previous time I'd tried cycling in to work the same thing had happened so I might be alright to do it now...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2007)

I run once a week with a local club at the local track where my 12 y/o daughter goes sprinting. On a good night I shuffle round for 5k.
I can't say I enjoy running (never have) but it is another exercise session, I get to accompany my daughter and there are some nice people there.
As for bashing around the streets alone....forget it.
During winter it just helps me get out, during summer I'm gonna go back to TT's on the same night.
As for DOMS, running really does me in. Milkshake and Banana seems to help within 30 mins of finishing, stretching also essential. More so than on the bike IMO.
Keep at it Mikey...I know a good Masseuse!


----------



## Big Bren (22 Nov 2007)

I run more regularly than I cycle now that Winter is here; it's not an especially enjoyable activity, but the health and fitness gains are immediate and obvious, so the discomfort is a reasonable price to pay.

As FF says, to avoid DOMS and niggly injuries, make sure you warm up and down really thoroughly, and fuel yourself for recovery after every run. I nail a bottle of Frij chocolate milk within 30 mins of getting home, which seems to do the trick.

My running improved very quickly when I started using a proper training programme that included intervals, threshold and recovery runs. I'd recommend the BUPA website for some really useful info; I've followed their training programme for several months now and am running faster and further than I imagined possible. Well worth a look.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Dec 2007)

I'm loving it! It's hard to get in more than 1 or 2 runs a week, but isn't it great fun!!!!


----------



## wafflycat (13 Dec 2007)

I don't enjoy running. Main reason - chesticles... running plays havoc with me chesticles, even wearing a sports' bra. I end up with bruised knees and black eyes..


----------



## andygates (13 Dec 2007)

Run run run, I have a half-marathon in March as triathlon prep.

Really should get off my arse


----------



## mickle (13 Dec 2007)

wafflycat said:


> I don't enjoy running. Main reason - chesticles... running plays havoc with me chesticles, even wearing a sports' bra. I end up with bruised knees and black eyes..



Me too. Blimmin moobs.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (13 Dec 2007)

I like running, but can't do it because of my knees  I don't mind cycling in truly minging conditions though, so its not too bad. the biggest problem is high winds.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Dec 2007)

The run is really just there because I don't go to work when it's raining, so 
I don't get to commute, so I lose a ride. Since I'm often too lazy to go out for a ride just for a bit of fitness, I end up going for a run!


----------



## walker (14 Dec 2007)

BentMikey said:


> The run is really just there because I don't go to work when it's raining, so
> I don't get to commute, so I lose a ride. Since I'm often too lazy to go out for a ride just for a bit of fitness, I end up going for a run!



running in the rain is got to be the best for when its wet outside. waterproof Jacket and either longs or if your brave enough, shorts. Never been a fan of riding in the rain though, I've come off to many times in the rain to dislike it enough


----------



## bobbyp (14 Dec 2007)

Just starting running training for a half-marathon in March. I hadn't run at all until somebody talked me into a mini-tri earlier this year. Now I;ve found its a very relaxing way to spend, it seems easier to push yourself harder than on a bike at this time of year.

The plan is that when summer comes round I'll be fit at the start, usually I'm just getting there by autumn and I have to start all over again.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Dec 2007)

not much of a fan of running jogging.
quite like going swimming though at the moment.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Dec 2007)

I used to do lots of running, up to half marathon distance, when I was a teenager. I was going too far too young and knackered my knees. I don't do it any more and I don't miss it. For me, all the fun of a bike is that you can use it as transport, and I can't imagine running somewhere because I wanted to get there, if you see what I mean.


----------



## arranandy (16 Dec 2007)

I don't do running as I find it aggravates an old knee injury I got while hillwalking about 10 years. I do the crosstrainer and the rowing machine at the gym for my CV exercise away from the bike


----------



## yenrod (16 Dec 2007)

Last SAt' - when it was bucketing down (as sats my big ride day) as it was raining I thought a run just 15-20 mins: i _hurt_ for 3days..

Massage the legs! it really does ease them down !!!!!!!!!!!




BentMikey said:


> Went for a short run yesterday, just 15 minutes at a gentle pace. Ouchee on the DOMS this morning!!!!! It's been a while since I ran last. Who else on here runs?
> 
> I like to run a little in autumn/winter, because I tend to work and commute less. It's a nice way to change what you're doing for fitness and I love it!!! I can't really run much the rest of the year because I'm doing about as much exercise as I can handle.


----------



## Plax (16 Dec 2007)

I used to be a runner. Haven't run properly in over a year. I get aggro with one of my knees if I do any street running. I seem okay on the treadmill, but I don't go to the gym any more as I've taken up cycling and begrudge paying gym membership.
I tried running last weekend, and my knee started playing up again so I had the inevitable lecture from the other half about how I shouldn't be running on a hard surface. I do have a manual treadmill, but I find it boring and no way near as good as the motorised ones you get in the gym.


----------



## yenrod (18 Dec 2007)

Aint he a spanish waiter 



Plax said:


> I used to be a runner. Haven't run properly in over a year. I get aggro with one of my knees if I do any street running. I seem okay on the treadmill, but I don't go to the gym any more as I've taken up cycling and begrudge paying gym membership.
> I tried running last weekend, and my knee started playing up again so I had the inevitable lecture from the other half about how I shouldn't be running on a hard surface. I do have a *manual treadmill*, but I find it boring and no way near as good as the motorised ones you get in the gym.


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2007)

I do a bit of running, and quickly built up to 30 mins last winter in between road sessions (when too icy) but now I commute, I don't do it... ridden myself into the ground doing the commute - fortunately get enough conjested traffic areas to 'give it some' plus 2 miles of climbing to get home.

Running kills your legs at first, but slowly build up (plus 10% is the rule), but don't over do it - biggest problem with cyclists - fit enough to run for hours, but the old knee and muscles will scream at you next day, or expensive trips to a physio.....


----------



## andygates (19 Dec 2007)

bobbyp said:


> Just starting running training for a half-marathon in March.



If it's Bath, I'll be there!


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2007)

I was a runner originally till my hips forced me to stop. I did 50 marathons and many ultras of 50, 80 miles and a 24 hr event in the Lake District ( the Bob Graham). I maybe overdid it as I'm probably looking at 2 new hips in the not too distant future but cycling is much easier on the joints and I can carry on doing it relatively pain free. I'd have gone mad if I couldn't have found an alternative to running and I only wish I'd discovered cycling sooner. I love it!


----------



## andy_wrx (20 Dec 2007)

Respect, Rich !


Did a very hilly 10 miles on Sunday as part of the build-up to a hilly Half in January.
Expected to ache a bit as this was pushing my mileage up a bit, let alone doing the steep uphills and even wose downhills, but surprised myself as no quads problems at all - but my calves...

I might take the January Half as a training event and then go for it in a faster, flatter one in February (except last time I did it, it wasn't that fast as it was below zero, ice on the road and a stiff wind )


----------



## jay clock (20 Dec 2007)

I added swimming to my cycling about 30 mths back, then just over a year back added running. I did a 1.8km run once, then stopped due to the pain - I think it is the same muscles as cycling but pulled in a different way. I then re-started with a programme called "couch to 5k" from here, http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/index.shtml which does a "bit of walking bit of running" until you can run non-stop. Worked a treat, am now running 2-3 times a week, and it fits in well with bad weather and business travel, as really can do it anywhere. My max is 10k so far, but am looking at a half marathon as warm-up for a half Ironman. I did a few sprint distance tri;s this year and simply love it.


----------



## bobg (4 Jan 2008)

Apologies for the Victor Meldrewism that follows but like many of you I ran, cycled, played football etc etc and I felt great and full of energy - trouble is 35 years later I really wish I'd maybe not been so enthusiastic/obsessive. Like rich p, the hips are knackered and the knees and ankles arent far behind. I still ride and swim, but for what its worth please take it steady and dont wear anything out before its time. As my old Mum used to say, "moderation in all things"... he said, retreating into lurk mode after putting the damper on thr whole thread!


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2008)

Hehehe!! Some of us do listen to advice like yours. I've been taking it slow and just doing a little bit at a time and paying attention to my body. I've been doing small mileages, and far less than my cycling fitness will let me, as I know it takes time for your body to adapt.


----------



## Graham O (7 Jan 2008)

Just been out for a few Km in the dark with a head torch. There are no street lights here, so at night, if there's no moonlight, it is very dark. Cold, wet, windy and because it's all off road, very muddy with deep puddles. Great fun. Hope to do some half marathons and a full one this year. Still harbour thoughts/dreams of an ironman before I'm 50!


----------



## Plax (7 Jan 2008)

Well, I bought some new running shoes in the sale about a week or so ago. Extra cushioning and all that. Not bad, went for a run in them and didn't get any jip with my knee. Might start off slowly again. 
On my commute home today though, I was horrified at how long it took me to catch up with the runner I saw in the distance. It was all up hill I hasten to add, but even still she was practically running as fast as I was cycling!
Put me to shame, I must try harder!


----------



## SilverSurfer (13 Jan 2008)

On Sundays I do an hours fixed gear then straight back out to do half an hours run.

I take both sessions steady and I find that I get a workout that's up there with a 2-3 hour normal Sunday ride.

Works for me and keeps family off my back!


----------



## Ludwig (15 Jan 2008)

I was a serious runner for several years with the local athletic club and did lots of cross country, track and road races. I once did a 10 miles race on Southport beach with a vicious cross wind and finished 5th out of several hundred in about 55 minutes and won a telephone for my efforts. With some proper coaching with lots of speed work on the track you can improve no end. I was doing up to 90 miles a week at my peak but don't seem to have any of the knee problems that others have had. I would advice training on grass and forest trails as much as possible to reduce stress on the joints.
You can apply the same principles in running fitness to cycling ie lots of speed, strength and conditioning work.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jan 2008)

I also find running shakes the lard around a bit more than cycling as well- I tend to lose more weight per hour than I do when cycling (if you know what I mean). Does tend to bugger up my knees if I go out more than 2-3 times a week though. It's also useful for exercise when i'm away with work as well- I find I can never be arsed to pack up my bike before I go, all I have to do is take a pair of runnersand shorts and i'm away!


----------

